# Help with Rabies Medical Exemption



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Some of you may know my dogs and I from former posts. Roxie was diagnosed with liver disease by owner requested Bile Acid tests that were elevated. Follow up abdominal ultrasound and examination at UC Davis and liver biopsy by my own vet confirmed Hepatic Microvascular Dysplasia. Although she has thrived on the medical controls we have implemented, I find it hard to believe that my dog cannot tolerate red meat, but is supposed to tolerate the Rabies Vaccine. I was thrilled to see Molly's Medical Exemption signed into law in October 2011. Unfortunately, Contra Costa County has not jumped on the information supplied by my veterinarian to exempt Roxie from the rabies vaccine. In fact, they have denied the request two different times.

The first request just stated that Roxie had Hepatic Microvascular Dysplasia and had Rabies titers to demonstrate continued immunity, but was quickly denied. The second request included Roxie's bile acid results and biopsy results with a note that my veterinarian believed that the Rabies vaccine was not in Roxie's best interest. This was also denied. My vet finally asked for any confirmation that I could provide. I was able to get a letter from Dr. Jean Dodds stating that the vaccine is only intended for healthy dogs and Roxie did not meet that standard. My veterinarian also wrote that the Rabies Vaccine would have no benefit to an eight-pound dog that is confined to the home or restrained on a six-foot leash. He added the consequences could be detrimental to Roxie. The results from the county are pending.

Although my vet has been very supportive, I am bracing myself for another denial and planning my next move. I am considering offering Roxie up as a research project since there is no literature to specifically designate a dog with canine Hepatic Microvascular Dysplasia as a vaccine risk. I am considering paying for a preliminary liver profile and then giving her the Rabies Vaccine. I would pay for an additional liver profile 1 week post vaccine to see if her liver exhibited a reaction. If Roxie exhibited an increase in Liver enzymes, I would have documentation of an adverse reaction to the Rabies Vaccine.

I would further write an article depicting our experiences and submit it (hopefully with my vet's assistance and support) to Veterinary journals. As a nurse, I have presented the results of research and evidence based practice changes in humans.

I am open to all future options. Please let me know your thoughts. I am frustrated by the lack of evidence-based practice in veterinary medicine and the lack of peer respect in the field. My original goal was to advocate for Roxie, but if I cannot be successful with my original goal, I would like to help other dogs with similar diagnoses.

For those who are unfamiliar with the new law, here is a link:
http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/11-12/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_258_bill_20111007_chaptered.html


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

This is ridiculous! So sorry to learn of the continuing denials.

I'd just HATE you to have to vaccinate Roxie with a rabies vaccination just to prove a point.

This might be a slim lead, but I think it's worth a try.

Dr. Nancy Kay, big on medical advocacy for your dogs, is currently a guest on the Yahoo DogRead group, which is here:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/DogRead/

I suggest you go there, apply for membership (shouldn't take long; their moderators keep up quite well), and then post your message (same one as here) to the group.

Here's a little information about Dr. Nancy Kay:

http://www.coherentdog.org/links.php#nancykay

I also subscribe to her newsletter. She's a guest on DogRead through 15 March, i believe. I think she'll be quite interested in your story, and maybe she can make some suggestions.

Her first book on being a medical advocate for your dog is called _Speaking for Spot_; her second book is called _Your Dog's Best Health_.

I do think it's possible you could get some useful leads by posting to DogRead.

I'll be watching to see how you make out. I would use some ugly words here, if that were the sort of thing I did (but I try not to).

Really rooting for you and Roxie!

Wed, 7 Mar 2012 20:59:27 (PST)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it would be a very hard dissension to use Roxie as a study. I personally just wouldn't get the rabies shot. I don't know how many chances they give you if the dog catcher comes your way. Here in Oregon and working at a park that has a dog park I have never even seen anyone out checking. I have a friend that got told to get her dogs licensed and gave two warnings. The dogs had gotten loose and were running at muck. Any way I'm sorry you are going threw all this. Maybe if you hold back the Law will catch up in your county.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

*Excerpts from Dr. Nancy Kay's 2d book*

You can read excerpts from Dr. Nancy Kay's second book, Your Dog's Best Health, here:

You can read an excerpt from Dr.Kay's book at the following link:

Chapter 1

http://www.speakingforspot.com/PDF/YourDogsBestHealth_Ch1.pdf

Excerpts from Chapter 9

http://www.speakingforspot.com/PDF/YourDogsBestHealth_Ch9part.pdf

Table of Contents (TOC)

http://www.speakingforspot.com/PDF/YourDogsBestHealth_TOC.pdf

(As posted on the DogRead Yahoo Group, 7 March 2012, by the group owner; message #77352)

Thu, 8 Mar 2012 01:47:14 (PST)


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Do these people come into your home to see if you have a dog? I know lots of people that do no vac for Rabies and no one knows. They are little dogs that are kept in the house. I guess now that you have applied they know you have a dog. The law appears to be quite clear, if the dog is dangerously sick, he is exempt with proper doc. I hate beauracrats for this reason. They have no sense and seem to be all about power. I would just not get the vaccinee and if they came to see why, would tell them that my dog died--even if I had to get a new vet. But that is just me. I am a scrapper.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I really wish that the people in charge of these laws would read the studies out there. Rabies has been proven to be effective for at least 7 years (one study I read says 16 years). I know that does not help you in this situation, but maybe you could do some research and give them the facts. I just read somewhere about the challenge studies done on the canine vaccines, but I cannot remember where. If I find it I will post it.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Look up Dr. Patricia Jordan DVM. You could contact her and see if she can help you with this. Also look up books by Catherine M O'Driscoll.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Cheryl, I just simply do not give my dogs rabies vaccine. They have each had two in their 7 and 8 years of life and that is all they will ever have. While I understand that this means they cannot be licensed in my city, so be it. No one, and I mean, no one, has ever sent a letter or any other type of inquiry about the vaccine status of my dogs. My vet concurs that due to McKenna having two reactions to the rabies vaccine, she should not have more. We don't get wildlife in our backyard so they are never exposed to the typical squirrels, skunks, etc. When we travel with them, they are on leash on trails so, there again, the risk is minimal. I am willing to chance not giving them a rabies vaccine for their own safety. I figure if someone from animal control in my town has the time to go door to door to check rabies vaccine status we are paying too much in property taxes! I do understand that rabies is a horrible disease and there are risks but in my particular case the risk is minimal to none. In terms of taking them to the groomers, once I explain the vaccine reactions most are willing to accept them without updated shots. I haven't ever boarded them but it I ever had to, I'd simply board them at the vet center who knows their history.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am watching this thread with interest. Cash has had two severe reactions to his rabies vaccine. I decided this last time he would never get one again. My vet will be supportive. But I may just decide to do what susan does and not register my dogs. I have another year before I have to figure it out. So I will be reading all your links.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you for your responses. I am unsure how contacting additional vets would help. My vet has written a letter stating Roxie should not receive the Rabies vaccine and I sent a note from Dr. Jean Dodds (nationally known) stating the same thing. The Contra Costa Vet has another opinion (and his is the one that counts for the exemption).

I thought I was being responsible when I originally licensed my dogs in California. I have been threatened with multiple fines if I do not comply with the "rules." 

Perhaps I should take a page from Susan's story and pretend I gave Roxie away to a person out of state. If it comes to that, can I use one of your addresses?

Cheryl


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I really wish that the people in charge of these laws would read the studies out there. Rabies has been proven to be effective for at least 7 years (one study I read says 16 years). I know that does not help you in this situation, but maybe you could do some research and give them the facts. I just read somewhere about the challenge studies done on the canine vaccines, but I cannot remember where. If I find it I will post it.


I've seen similar indications; that the rabies vaccine is effective for some 7 years, though it probably varies with the individual dog, but in this instance, titers showed continuing immunity. I know titers can be tricky.

But with two veterinarians advocating for the rabies waiver, I personally think it's really nasty to deny the waiver for Roxie. And just doesn't make sense to me, either.

People have different opinions about Dr. Jean Dodds; doesn't matter; she's a respected veterinarian in many circles. I think Catherine O'Driscoll doesn't always draw everyone's respect, to me, it seems sometimes, for good reason. (Meaning I personally wouldn't lean on her opinions - that's probably because my knowledge of her work comes from series of her highly emotional statements, and I'm not convinced her work is evidence-based - referring here to a different post, not yours.)

Thu, 8 Mar 2012 20:47:03 (PST)


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

What's weird to me is that you can get a medical exemption regarding vaccinations for yourself or your dependents in all states, a religious exemption in 48 states, and a personal or philosophical exception in 20 states. Yet apparently you can't get any of these for your pets, regardless of their medical history or your religious or philosophical beliefs...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Cheryl, I don't even worrry about it. If you have received a license renewal letter just discard it. I doubt if your animal control department is checking public records to find out if you even still live in the city or checking to see if you even still have the dog. The letter is just a formality. If Roxie were ever to bite someone, the city could quarantine her for a certain amount of time, but how likely is that to happen. Cities encourage licensing as a source of income and and also to make it easier to get your dog back to you in the event he or she is lost and picked up by animal control. Well, the microchip will do the same thing.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know how good a liar your are. I would give my address so that you could say I took her; but if you can't lie as good as me...well I am an expert at it. LOL I have never had any luck with government employees unless I went over their heads, then you take the chance of really making them mad and never giving you the waiver.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mckennasedona said:


> Cheryl, I don't even worrry about it. If you have received a license renewal letter just discard it. I doubt if your animal control department is checking public records to find out if you even still live in the city or checking to see if you even still have the dog. The letter is just a formality. If Roxie were ever to bite someone, the city could quarantine her for a certain amount of time, but how likely is that to happen. Cities encourage licensing as a source of income and and also to make it easier to get your dog back to you in the event he or she is lost and picked up by animal control. Well, the microchip will do the same thing.


Yeah, Kodi is licensed, but I know we have several times had a dog wander onto our farm with an out-of-date tag. We call the fire dept. (who handles lost dogs in our small town) and they get the dog back home even though the tag has "expired". I don't think anything really "happens" if you don't renew. Let's face it. What happens when your dog dies? Do you have to produce a death certificate to prove you no longer need to register the animal?ound:


----------

